# Driving from Dubai to AD



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello, 

Does anyone drive daily from Dubai to AD? I was told that the majority of jobs that I am looking for are in AD and that the drive can be quite long. What is the driving time and distance? I heard that it was around 2 hours. Thank you, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

1.5 - 2 hours each way depending on where you are in Dubai and where you are going to in AD. However it's often longer due to accidents, the UAE has one of the worst death rates in the world (per head of capita) for road accidents.

Get yourself a huge SUV and strap yourself in.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I stroll the SZR most days and I gotta say... go for a Lincoln Town Car or even a Crown Vic. Most of the fatal crashes I have seen here have involved Huge SUV's upside down over the Armco railing after multiple rolls. They don't handle the old 'Moose avoidance test' too well ya know? (of course, if you are getting a job in HR or legal, it'll be an S class Merc/& series Beemer you'll be wanting)


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

*Thank you...lol*



Mr Rossi said:


> 1.5 - 2 hours each way depending on where you are in Dubai and where you are going to in AD. However it's often longer due to accidents, the UAE has one of the worst death rates in the world (per head of capita) for road accidents.
> 
> Get yourself a huge SUV and strap yourself in.


Thanks,

I believe a tank would be the likely choice while driving there. I appreciate the response.


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

*Owned a Lincoln*



wazza2222 said:


> I stroll the SZR most days and I gotta say... go for a Lincoln Town Car or even a Crown Vic. Most of the fatal crashes I have seen here have involved Huge SUV's upside down over the Armco railing after multiple rolls. They don't handle the old 'Moose avoidance test' too well ya know? (of course, if you are getting a job in HR or legal, it'll be an S class Merc/& series Beemer you'll be wanting)


Hello,

I used to own a Lincoln Town Car (an absolute boat) and can say that it rivaled most battleships...lol I literally could accommodate 7 people in the car. Either way, the car was safe enough to handle anything thrown at it. I currently own a c class merc but will be selling it prior to moving. Thank you for the response, very much appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> I stroll the SZR most days and I gotta say... go for a Lincoln Town Car or even a Crown Vic. Most of the fatal crashes I have seen here have involved Huge SUV's upside down over the Armco railing after multiple rolls. They don't handle the old 'Moose avoidance test' too well ya know? (of course, if you are getting a job in HR or legal, it'll be an S class Merc/& series Beemer you'll be wanting)


Hurrah! You are the first person I have come across who understands that driving a 4x4 is not necessarily the safest option. For some reason here, everyone thinks it's safer to drive an SUV.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

It took me pretty much exactly an hour from JBR to my office near the sea palace exit (i.e., Delma/13st). It is 115K and that is staying in the legal (as in no ticket speed) of under 140 kph. If you have to go further into AD then you hit traffic which can be bad. If you are further north on the Island or north of the bridges you can do it in under an hour. If an accident occurs, then who knows. And everyday was an adventure!


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Hurrah! You are the first person I have come across who understands that driving a 4x4 is not necessarily the safest option. For some reason here, everyone thinks it's safer to drive an SUV.


I agree,

I own a SUV and a Merc, however, maneuvering in and out of traffic is impossible with a SUV and have seen more accidents with SUV's than anything else. Thanks.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Get yourself a huge SUV and strap yourself in.


I actually LOL'd.


Thanks!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Hurrah! You are the first person I have come across who understands that driving a 4x4 is not necessarily the safest option. For some reason here, everyone thinks it's safer to drive an SUV.


Safety tests are conducted by towing cars into brick walls with crash test dummies inside. The do not account for your position on the whole UAE vehicle 'heirarchy'. 

I drive an awful cheap, hire car Lancer. I get they white delivery trucks and Hiluxes flashing me out the way, tailgating, cutting me up, not letting me change lanes etc. 

I took the wive's new Pajero to AD last week and people got out my way without the need to flash, few people tailgated or flashed me. I sat at 139 with the cruise control on and the weavers that drive full belt and brake to a near halt 2 inches before each and every radar post weaved around you rather than put your life in jeopardy by driving on your bumper. 

I have no idea how people generally react to a Merc or Beamer but by law of averages in relation to the less dangerous situations other people put you under, then an SUV is safer. Than a bl*ody Lancer anyway.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Hurrah! You are the first person I have come across who understands that driving a 4x4 is not necessarily the safest option. For some reason here, everyone thinks it's safer to drive an SUV.


Is it safety they are after or the greatest affect for when you see it coming up on you at 170 in the rear-view mirror?


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*But wait! there's more...*



Mr Rossi said:


> Safety tests are conducted by towing cars into brick walls with crash test dummies inside. The do not account for your position on the whole UAE vehicle 'heirarchy'.
> 
> I drive an awful cheap, hire car Lancer. I get they white delivery trucks and Hiluxes flashing me out the way, tailgating, cutting me up, not letting me change lanes etc.
> 
> ...


Another piece of the "mystery that is UAE motoring" is that if you put a number plate with three or less digits on your car, the traffic melts away! There is a McLaren SLK that parks in my building and it gets so much respect, it floats! (it has a TWO digit number plate!!!) I reckon that is Royal Family material:tongue1:


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

*My car has now been determined*



Mr Rossi said:


> Safety tests are conducted by towing cars into brick walls with crash test dummies inside. The do not account for your position on the whole UAE vehicle 'heirarchy'.
> 
> I drive an awful cheap, hire car Lancer. I get they white delivery trucks and Hiluxes flashing me out the way, tailgating, cutting me up, not letting me change lanes etc.
> 
> ...


My 'British' wife has just announced that if I buy a Lincoln Town Car or anything similar the only place I'll be visiting is the divorce attorney...lol...I guess it's SUV or bust for me then. I hope fuel prices are cheap.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> Is it safety they are after or the greatest affect for when you see it coming up on you at 170 in the rear-view mirror?


Definitely ain't safety! they don't wear seatbelts and they text/chat whilst bombing the fast lane. Awesome


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Safety tests are conducted by towing cars into brick walls with crash test dummies inside. The do not account for your position on the whole UAE vehicle 'heirarchy'.
> 
> I drive an awful cheap, hire car Lancer. I get they white delivery trucks and Hiluxes flashing me out the way, tailgating, cutting me up, not letting me change lanes etc.
> 
> ...


I can beat you, I drive a Renault Clio  (please note my festive smiley!). I've had to spend quite a bit of time in AUH this year and was surprised that my "granny" car actually turned out to have some guts haha! On my drive home tonight, I experienced every "shade" of driving you could imagine - from the indifferent to the downright dangerous - and that was Bur Dubai to Jumeirah at around 7 pm so the nutters are not restricted to SZR, they are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

abu said:


> My 'British' wife has just announced that if I buy a Lincoln Town Car or anything similar the only place I'll be visiting is the divorce attorney...lol...I guess it's SUV or bust for me then. I hope fuel prices are cheap.


Win win!

Get the TOWN CAR mate! petrol is about a 2.50 or 3 bucks a gallon (and the women are gorgeous)

Cheers
Wazza (divorced)


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

*wife laughing*



wazza2222 said:


> Win win!
> 
> Get the TOWN CAR mate! petrol is about a 2.50 or 3 bucks a gallon (and the women are gorgeous)
> 
> ...


Yeah, 

I live by the cheaper to keep her theme...lol


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> Is it safety they are after or the greatest affect for when you see it coming up on you at 170 in the rear-view mirror?


I refuse to be flashed out of the way when I am within the 'limits' of the speed limit - that takes into account the percentage of leeway. I have been driving here for many years now. When I first came here, we didn't have to wear seat belts by law and taxis weren't metered. I can remember one of my friends who spoke fluent Arabic chasing down a national on the old SZR when he tailgated and eventually overtook her. She finally made him stop and they had a huge argument about his driving and he told her that he didn't care because he paid his tolls so he could do what he wanted. His tolls were his speeding fines....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> Another piece of the "mystery that is UAE motoring" is that if you put a number plate with three or less digits on your car, the traffic melts away! There is a McLaren SLK that parks in my building and it gets so much respect, it floats! (it has a TWO digit number plate!!!) I reckon that is Royal Family material:tongue1:


And what, I wonder, is one of the HRHs doing in The Greens hehe?


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

*Easy victory for you*



BedouGirl said:


> I can beat you, I drive a Renault Clio  (please note my festive smiley!). I've had to spend quite a bit of time in AUH this year and was surprised that my "granny" car actually turned out to have some guts haha! On my drive home tonight, I experienced every "shade" of driving you could imagine - from the indifferent to the downright dangerous - and that was Bur Dubai to Jumeirah at around 7 pm so the nutters are not restricted to SZR, they are EVERYWHERE!


My wife, who is English laughed at your festive smiley...lol You certainly have the Lancer beat hands down.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> And what, I wonder, is one of the HRHs doing in The Greens hehe?


Oh lordy! I so have a witty answer for that but don't want to go to prison and then get deported...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

abu said:


> My wife, who is English laughed at your festive smiley...lol You certainly have the Lancer beat hands down.


She is a woman of excellent taste, what more can I say? Hohoho! I know I beat any car except possibly a Tata, but I bet someone else will post and say there is some mega souped up Tata that still beats my little Clio.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> Oh lordy! I so have a witty answer for that but don't want to go to prison and then get deported...


Lolololol  and you also get a festive smiley....


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

*another question*

Okay,

Now that I've been completely put off from driving to AD, are there any security risk companies within JBR or nearby? Driving back and forth would be an adventure; I suppose I could buy a semi truck or something, who knows.


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> She is a woman of excellent taste, what more can I say? Hohoho! I know I beat any car except possibly a Tata, but I bet someone else will post and say there is some mega souped up Tata that still beats my little Clio.


I still think the Clio would just about beat any car out there...lol


----------



## Use Caution (Aug 12, 2011)

abu said:


> Okay,
> 
> Now that I've been completely put off from driving to AD, are there any security risk companies within JBR or nearby? Driving back and forth would be an adventure; I suppose I could buy a semi truck or something, who knows.


Hi Abu,

Did you receive my PM... I mentioned a few Security Risk Companies... they are in the DIFC area. A lot closer than AUH


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

Use Caution said:


> Hi Abu,
> 
> Did you receive my PM... I mentioned a few Security Risk Companies... they are in the DIFC area. A lot closer than AUH


I did receive your PM and it was very helpful ....I'm still trying to look near the Dubai/JBR area but if it's AD, then so be it. I want the experience as well and some relaxation for a few years. Thank you again.


----------



## Use Caution (Aug 12, 2011)

abu said:


> I did receive your PM and it was very helpful ....I'm still trying to look near the Dubai/JBR area but if it's AD, then so be it. I want the experience as well and some relaxation for a few years. Thank you again.


That's all-right, good luck with the planning and preparation and of course if you need any help give me a shout, I will be better placed to offer on the ground advice within the next week or two...


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't drive here ( mostly because I don't have a UAE license yet) but I had a project in Abu Dhabi so I was there for a week going up and down every day.

I was driven from Dubai to Abu Dhabi and back. I didn't even drive and by the end of the day I was exhausted.

I don't know how you guys who have jobs in Abu Dhabi and live in Dubai manage, hats off to that.


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

Mr.Sleek said:


> I don't drive here ( mostly because I don't have a UAE license yet) but I had a project in Abu Dhabi so I was there for a week going up and down every day.
> 
> I was driven from Dubai to Abu Dhabi and back. I didn't even drive and by the end of the day I was exhausted.
> 
> I don't know how you guys who have jobs in Abu Dhabi and live in Dubai manage, hats off to that.


Yes,

Not sure if driving there is such a good idea from what I've read. It should be an experience I'm sure.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

abu said:


> Yes,
> 
> Not sure if driving there is such a good idea from what I've read. It should be an experience I'm sure.


Mate, don't sweat it! 

I come from a country that has about four cars (and you can't afford the gas to drive fast) and yet I adapted to driving on the wrong side of the road at 90 MPH (with one hand on the wheel and the other on the IPod controls all whilst avoiding dot dashers and bombers and lane drifters with one eye only) within a couple of weeks! 
It's fun now and I don't want to go back to civilisation EVER

Vrooooommmmmmm:spit: pass the beer


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> Mate, don't sweat it!
> 
> I come from a country that has about four cars (and you can't afford the gas to drive fast) and yet I adapted to driving on the wrong side of the road at 90 MPH (with one hand on the wheel and the other on the IPod controls all whilst avoiding dot dashers and bombers and lane drifters with one eye only) within a couple of weeks!
> It's fun now and I don't want to go back to civilisation EVER
> ...


I should be just fine...I was born and raised in Southern California where everyone drives crazy, drunk or both. I am actually looking forward to it. Currently, I live where everyone drives so slow they are nearly in reverse.


----------



## Use Caution (Aug 12, 2011)

abu said:


> I should be just fine...I was born and raised in Southern California where everyone drives crazy, drunk or both. I am actually looking forward to it. Currently, I live where everyone drives so slow they are nearly in reverse.


Hahaha bird-strikes in the tailgate??


----------



## ammar456 (Dec 10, 2011)

Depending on where you head out from and where your actual destination is, it can vary from 45 minutes to 2 hours. From the tip of Dubai (JBR/JLT) to Masdar/Khalifa park is about a 45/50 minute drive. Just put cruise control on 139km/hr and go (radars flash at 140 from Jebel Ali onwards). Deeper into AD is about half an hour further but depending on traffic could take longer.


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

ammar456 said:


> Depending on where you head out from and where your actual destination is, it can vary from 45 minutes to 2 hours. From the tip of Dubai (JBR/JLT) to Masdar/Khalifa park is about a 45/50 minute drive. Just put cruise control on 139km/hr and go (radars flash at 140 from Jebel Ali onwards). Deeper into AD is about half an hour further but depending on traffic could take longer.


Thanks, I'm really forward to getting there. Does it take a long time to get a UAE drivers license? I'm still almost 2 years from arriving, but I don't want last minute surprises. Thank you again for your help, seems that driving isn't too bad there.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

You need a resident visa to get a drivers license. If you are on a tourist visa you can drive with a US license. 

If you move here to work (i.e. you have a job already) it will usually take about 2-4 weeks to get your resident visa, you have to get your medical first then your company can process your visa. After that you will have to get your Emirates ID, although they are in the process of linking that to your visa so maybe both will be done at the same time. Then you can get your drivers license. If you have a USA drivers license you just need to show that and they will give you your license right away.

It sounds odd but while you can drive on your USA license if you have a tourist visa, if you have a work permit and are waiting for your residency you are not allowed to drive.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

abu said:


> Thanks, I'm really forward to getting there. Does it take a long time to get a UAE drivers license? I'm still almost 2 years from arriving, but I don't want last minute surprises. Thank you again for your help, seems that driving isn't too bad there.


If you're not arriving for 2 years then things will be VERY different here then. I don't have a crystal ball but things do change very very quickly here. Factor that in to all the advice you've been given here. 

As to the idea you can switch on cruise control commuting dxb-auh hahhaha. Maybe if you commute during the middle of the night. Absolutely no way during normal commuter hours. My 6 months commuting this year I had to stop from 140 at least once each morning and 3-4 times each evening. 

Once in those 6 months the guy behind was texting and didn't notice we'd all stopped til he hit my car. That's good going according to my colleagues in AD, some who've been commuting for 3+ years. 

Don't under estimate just how utterly utterly miserable the commute is if done at peak hours. I'm just back in AD after a few days to dxb and couldn't believe how different the drive was today (v v relaxed and easy -cruise control on the way!)


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> You need a resident visa to get a drivers license. If you are on a tourist visa you can drive with a US license.
> 
> If you move here to work (i.e. you have a job already) it will usually take about 2-4 weeks to get your resident visa, you have to get your medical first then your company can process your visa. After that you will have to get your Emirates ID, although they are in the process of linking that to your visa so maybe both will be done at the same time. Then you can get your drivers license. If you have a USA drivers license you just need to show that and they will give you your license right away.
> 
> It sounds odd but while you can drive on your USA license if you have a tourist visa, if you have a work permit and are waiting for your residency you are not allowed to drive.


Thank you,

I sorta figured that was the case...I appreciate the information.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Not quite...*



fcjb1970 said:


> It sounds odd but while you can drive on your USA license if you have a tourist visa, if you have a work permit and are waiting for your residency you are not allowed to drive.


You can drive up until your residency is approved. From the moment they put that sticker in your passport you may no longer drive until you have your UAE licence.
For example, I arrived in August and worked from day one, driving every day. My residency came through in October and I got my (Abu Dhabi) licence processed and produced within a couple of hours. I had to taxi everywhere until I had that card in my hand.

Also: Just got my wife's licence done on Thursday here in Dubai and it was even quicker! We were at the Transport Department at 0730 and away by 0800:clap2: 

Funny though, the Emirati lady behind the counter took 510 AED for the fee and pocketed it then gave 100 change out of her purse and no receipt *sigh* oh well so much for the website saying the fee is 360AED! we'll put that one down to 'inflation' ha ha


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> You can drive up until your residency is approved. From the moment they put that sticker in your passport you may no longer drive until you have your UAE licence.
> For example, I arrived in August and worked from day one, driving every day. My residency came through in October and I got my (Abu Dhabi) licence processed and produced within a couple of hours. I had to taxi everywhere until I had that card in my hand.
> 
> Also: Just got my wife's licence done on Thursday here in Dubai and it was even quicker! We were at the Transport Department at 0730 and away by 0800:clap2:
> ...


hahaha!!! of course, maybe the tax rule was only in effect with her...either way, great information and I'll be asking for more advice in the near future if that's okay.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

wazza2222 said:


> You can drive up until your residency is approved. From the moment they put that sticker in your passport you may no longer drive until you have your UAE licence.


Which leads to the rule here that no one really knows the rules, as I was told without a tourist visa I could not rent a car and would have to wait until I had my resident visa. It seems in wazza's case things went differently.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> Which leads to the rule here that no one really knows the rules, as I was told without a tourist visa I could not rent a car and would have to wait until I had my resident visa. It seems in wazza's case things went differently.


I agree, check back next week, it will have changed lol!
I drove a rental from day 1 on a visitors visa and so on. PRO's are a mysterious bunch...


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

*Yes, another question*

I know that this has been asked before, but I'll ask it because I can find it. I want to ship my cars over there. Would that be possible? Is that an expense that I would have to pay for or could I ask the company to pay for it? Is it just better to sell them prior to leaving here and just buy a car or big SUV upon arriving? Thank you and your help is very appreciated.


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

I know that this has been asked before, but I'll ask it because I can find it. I want to ship my cars over there. Would that be possible? Is that an expense that I would have to pay for or could I ask the company to pay for it? Is it just better to sell them prior to leaving here and just buy a car or big SUV upon arriving? Thank you and your help is very appreciated.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It ranges from 1500$ to 3000$ to ship a vehicle. Getting quotes is pretty easy. Paperwork on this side and that side, then will add to that amount of an extra amount. I believe there is a 5% import fee for the value of the vehicle as well as all the extra paperwork/importing costs. Canuck did a good write up on importing, even if it was from canada. Much of it will apply to you. But two years from now ??????? 

You can always ask if you want to see if an employer will give you a transportation shipping allowance. More senior expats usually have a transportation allowance added in. If you ship your vehicles that you already own, then the allowance would be what pays for shipping your vehicles over here. 

Selling or buying here, is up to you. What you have, what it is worth cash value there, what it is worth on paper when coming into uae and the tax on it, if is reliable, etc, will be something you have to wager and decide if is easier to sell or bring. 

I wouldnt suggest shipping your vehicle until you have been here 6 months or so, and decide if you will actually stay here. If you end up only staying one year, it probly isnt worth it. LOTS of people come here, and bail after their first year contract is up.


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

i make the drive back and forth 5 days a week. From Arabian Ranches to AD Golf Resort takes about an hour. I enjoy the drive myself, just remember to not sit in the far left lane... it's there for passing although most people can't quite grasp that concept.


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

GreyGT-C said:


> i make the drive back and forth 5 days a week. From Arabian Ranches to AD Golf Resort takes about an hour. I enjoy the drive myself, just remember to not sit in the far left lane... it's there for passing although most people can't quite grasp that concept.


Thank you for helping...I personally do not mind driving to work. It works the same here in the U.S. but some do not understand what the left lane if for.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

GreyGT-C said:


> i make the drive back and forth 5 days a week. From Arabian Ranches to AD Golf Resort takes about an hour. I enjoy the drive myself, just remember to not sit in the far left lane... it's there for passing although most people can't quite grasp that concept.


I don't think there is any lane disipline here at all!


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

quattro said:


> I don't think there is any lane disipline here at all!


lol...I think it's contagious. I might need a big bumper on my car then.


----------

